# Plant Ids Please



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey guys so can someone please help me ID these plants.

Thanks

This I've always taken to be Java Moss.....right? Also notice the plant just behind it and to the right in the pic.









This is the same type of plant as in the background of the first pic. The brown leaf is the backside of a newly formed leaf, it's not dead.









Now this I've always thought was an Amazon Sword, it's very thick because I was stupid and put like 3-4 smallers ones together a long time ago, I've since separated them and now there are about 5-8 leaves per bunch, but the main questions is are these amazon swords?








This is the same plants after I separated them a bit.









I've also always thought that this might be some kind of sword but I don't know what.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

java moss, crypts, swords and the last one I have no idea.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Right on

_Taxiphyllum barbieri_ better known as Java moss
Either _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ or _Cryptocoryne beckettii 'petchii'_
_Echinodorus bleheri_, or '_amazonicus_'
_Echinodorus cordifolius_


----------

